# someone please help



## Mike70 (Mar 24, 2008)

I had to replace the driveshaft in my 2002 polaris xc 700. can someone please give me some advice on how to compress the rear shock on the suspension so that I can hook it back into the tunnel. Any suggestions will be appreciated thank you...Mike


----------



## zucpet (Apr 28, 2007)

is the skid out? remove the bolts from the bottom of the transfer rods, that will release all tension from skid and shocks.

Put skid back in tunnel and tighten all bolts tnad then tighten the transfer rod bolts. 

Good Luck!
Peter


----------



## dumredneck (May 19, 2005)

Some people use ratchet straps and flatten the rear arm. Some release the long arm of the torsion springs, and that lets you move the rear arm around where you need it.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Never had to back off a spring to get the skid out. Loosen the track at the rear idler wheels.


----------



## jafgreen (Jun 8, 2006)

I have an extra drive shaft for your sled if you need it, comes complete with drivers, $50.00


----------



## donahue5668 (Sep 25, 2007)

compress the shock with a ratchet strap when you are putting it back in


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

Never done it on a polaris, but on my arctic cats I have always taken the springs out of their mounts so the suspension is just free floating. One tip is to notch out a small part of the plastic piece bolted to the rail that the spring mounts to so you can install them easier when you get the skid bolted in. Something like this:


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

^^^ what he said


----------



## spazbrevik (Jun 19, 2008)

Loosen track, take tension off torsion springs and last the ratchet strap to compress the front shock easily. Also helps to have a couple sets of hands. Provide beer and they will be there.:corkysm55


----------

